

Scale Your Website Like YouTube - A Look at YouTube's Architecture - nickb
http://highscalability.com/youtube-architecture

======
horatio05
Very interesting article, it's good for entrepreneurs who are wondering what
will happen when (of course ;-)) their websites start getting hammered with
traffic.

------
ivankirigin
YouTube probably requires more bandwidth per user than all the YCombinator
funded sites combined. Maybe Justin.tv is the exception.

~~~
palish
Another huge bandwidth consumer is <http://www.ytmnd.com>

It's a site that lets you upload a gif image, a sound, and some text. You pick
a subdomain (for example, "something"). Then it puts all those on
<http://something.ytmnd.com>. Each day, around 100,000 of these are viewed, so
it chews up a huge amount of bandwidth.

Max is the owner of that site, and he's been living off of the advertising
revenue at about the same living status as someone working full time at
McDonald's. Last I heard, the advertising pulls in about $20k per month, and
the bandwidth takes about $18k per month. He works all day and night on it..
it's amazing. I don't know why he hasn't sought investors or anything like
that, but it's a huge community (even though it consists largely of
teenagers).

Any investors who like investing in that sort of thing might want to contact
him.

~~~
steve
always wondered how that was working out for the owners.

~~~
palish
The whole story's at <http://ytmnd.com/news/?news_id=69> .. it's pretty
interesting.

